# Showmanship ?'s



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I know you're not susposed to be on the same side as the judge but is it like showing horses,using the quarter thing, that you move to the other side,or halves? :? 

and how much distance should you leave in between the goat in front of you and yours?

at line up,is there a certain side of the goat you should move to or stay on the left?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You should leave a "goat length" inbetween you and the next person. And the lineup is determined by which side the judge is on, does that make sense? LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, as a judge myself, No you really do not have to do the quarter system like for horses. What I like to see is when I am looking at your goat I like to be able to see that you can take a step back from you goat ans still have your goat stay put, so I can see the whole goat, now if I am on your side sure you need to be on the other side. But if the judge comes to touch your goat sure stand there close and keep it from moving the best that you can.

Distance between other goats- a good rule of thumb would be to leave a goats space. That way you do not have a goat putting their nose up another goats Cha Cha. Also I have seen other goats butt and bite.

At line up or ANYTIME you are in the ring ALWAY be on the other side of the goat that the judge is on. What I tell my 4H kids. Make a goat sandwich. You and the judge are the bread and the goat goat is the meat. Always be on the outside of the goat. Just be aware of the judge at all times and where they are. If the judge tells you to move and you do not see them then you could very well miss your placing. When I do it I do not give the kids a second chance (juniors are a exception). If you see me call you out of line, then you are aware and you are paying attention.

Smile but do not fake it, have fun and do not take to much time setting your your goat. If you can not get them set in about 10 seconds or less, don't worry about it. It causes the goat to get more irritable and then they really will not cooperate with you, so then you are mad and so is the goat. Relax and enjoy yourself. If you do not know a answer the judge asks, tell them you do not know but you will sure find it out. I love when i ask something and they do not know, but at the end of the show they come to me with the answer. Yes it is to late to place well in the class but it shows that they care to find out the answer.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori, your a judge?? I had no idea! :scratch:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys that helped alot! :thumb: :greengrin: I cant wait until fair.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

oops,one more I thought of - is it ok to use your hands to set up there feet or help keep them still?

and another.... 
should a 10-12" collar fit them both one is 3 months the other is 5 months


----------

